# Eggs Florentine Casserole



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

A good one from a Southern Living cookbook:

10-oz package frozen chopped spinach
1 cup (4 oz) shredded cheddar cheese
1 pound ground pork sausage
2 cups sliced fresh mushrooms
6 green onions (about a cup), chopped
2 T butter, melted
12 large eggs, lightly beaten
2 cups whipping cream
1 cup shredded swiss cheese
1/4 t paprika

Cook spinach according to pkg directions, drain well.  Sprinkle cheddar cheese in bottom of lightly greased 9x13 baking dish, spread spinach over cheese.

Brown, crumble, and drain sausage; spread over spinach.

Saute mushrooms and green onions in butter until tender; spread over sausage.

Combine eggs and whipping cream, beating with wire whisk until blended.  Pour egg mixture of vegetable mixture.  Top with cheese and sprinkle with paprika.

Bake uncovered at 350 for 40 minutes or until set.


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

I think I  just might try this. I may have to skip the chopped spinach tho


----------



## mudbug (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, did you resurrect an oldie, MJ!  I'm not a big fan of cooked spinach either, but it's not extremely noticeable in this dish.  

I made two 9 x13 pans of this a couple of years ago for a family reunion at my house and we ate it all up - including the non-spinach lovers.

However, it won't hurt my feelings if you don't use it, and it will probably be just as good.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey mudbug, this would be a ggod one for my breakfast thingy for church. I'll have to give everything some very deep thought. I think I may be capable of doing that. :?


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

Changed my mind now. I will try it with chopped spinach! Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, inspired two buddies with one blow!  This must be my lucky day, in spite of thawing out the wrong thing for dinner.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, 2 wrongs may not make a right but 2 rights do make a wrong better!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds like Christmas morning to me!!!!  Thanks mudbug


----------

